# Application for Carte de Sejour



## Herault Resident

After 2 years and 3 months of waiting since we applied we have finally been given an appointment to go to our local prefecture regarding our Carte de Sejour.

We have now been told that we have to make a new application despite earlier being told that we didn’t and would just be transferred to the new system. I guess we just have to get on with this but our issue now is about sorting out what information we need to take with us.

We have been given a weblink to go to to work out what we now need to take with us and it says “Pensez à consulter la liste des pièces à fournir à l'adresse suivante: Étranger”. The site seems to give a number of options and we have found a retired one for me but are really struggling with the one to apply under for my partner.

He is not retired and won’t be for 10 years. He also wants to do some teaching of English and some translation work. He is fluent in Russian and English and speaks French and some German. He also has some income from a rental property in the UK.

Are you able to help us to find a list of papers that we need to take with us for his case?


----------



## Poloss

Is your question about an application for a resident card under the Brexit withdrawal agreement?


----------



## Herault Resident

Thanks for replying Yes it is.


----------



## Herault Resident

Poloss said:


> Is your question about an application for a resident card under the Brexit withdrawal agreement?


Thanks for replying Yes it is.


----------



## EuroTrash

If you're applying under the WA it is not about what you will be doing in the future, it is about proving you were legally resident prior to the end of transition.
So whatever your/his status was, you jjust need a couple of bits of paperwork to back it up. Tax returns for instance. EDF bills to prove address. If he was working, proof that he was correctly registered. Pension statements for you. Maybe proof of health insurance for both of you. For WA applications the paperwork required is minimal.


----------



## Herault Resident

EuroTrash said:


> If you're applying under the WA it is not about what you will be doing in the future, it is about proving you were legally resident prior to the end of transition.
> So whatever your/his status was, you jjust need a couple of bits of paperwork to back it up. Tax returns for instance. EDF bills to prove address. If he was working, proof that he was correctly registered. Pension statements for you. Maybe proof of health insurance for both of you. For WA applications the paperwork required is minimal.


Thanks very much


----------



## Poloss

Herault Resident said:


> After 2 years and 3 months of waiting since we applied we have finally been given an appointment to go to our local prefecture regarding our Carte de Sejour.


Are you still residing in the same departement as when you made your initial demand?
Did you receive an "ATTESTATION D’ENREGISTREMENT DE DEMANDE DE TITRE DE SEJOUR EN LIGNE" 
together with a "N° dépot de demande - XX-XXXXXX and a N° GED - XXXXX ?



Herault Resident said:


> We have now been told that we have to make a *new application* despite earlier being told that we didn’t and would just be *transferred to the new system*. I guess we just have to get on with this but ...


Usually, when the préfecture gives you an appointment, it's to check your paperwork and take your fingerprints .
What reason did they give you for having to make a new application?
Did they notify you that your application had been rejected?

and: _"despite* earlier *being told that we didn’t" _
when was that "*earlier*"? at the same appointment or a previous meeting with the préfecture?
The deadline for the resident card procedure under the WA agreement has been extended twice to my knowing
but I've never heard of a *new system*


Herault Resident said:


> We have been given a weblink to go to to work out what we now need to take with us and it says “Pensez à consulter la liste des pièces à fournir à l'adresse suivante: Étranger”. The site seems to give a number of options and we have found a retired one for me but are really struggling with the one to apply under for my partner.


Doesn't that sound like your application has been transferred to a *classic resident card application for non-EU nationals?*

Either you applied in time for the WA resident card and you got an attestation for receipt or you didn't.
We have to get that clear to understand what's happening.
And above all to spare you wasting your time and energy going on a wild goose chase to provide documents that are simply not required for the WA agreement procedure.


----------



## Herault Resident

Poloss said:


> Are you still residing in the same departement as when you made your initial demand?
> Did you receive an "ATTESTATION D’ENREGISTREMENT DE DEMANDE DE TITRE DE SEJOUR EN LIGNE"
> together with a "N° dépot de demande - XX-XXXXXX and a N° GED - XXXXX ?
> 
> 
> Usually, when the préfecture gives you an appointment, it's to check your paperwork and take your fingerprints .
> What reason did they give you for having to make a new application?
> Did they notify you that your application had been rejected?
> 
> and: _"despite* earlier *being told that we didn’t" _
> when was that "*earlier*"? at the same appointment or a previous meeting with the préfecture?
> The deadline for the resident card procedure under the WA agreement has been extended twice to my knowing
> but I've never heard of a *new system*
> 
> Doesn't that sound like your application has been transferred to a *classic resident card application for non-EU nationals?*
> 
> Either you applied in time for the WA resident card and you got an attestation for receipt or you didn't.
> We have to get that clear to understand what's happening.
> And above all to spare you wasting your time and energy going on a wild goose chase to provide documents that are simply not required for the WA agreement procedure.


Yes we are in the same place. We have never been notified of a rejection. We have not had any meetings with the Prefecture. We received the Attestation in November 2019 and early in 2020 we were told we were being transferred to the new system. At several points afterwards when I enquired we were told our applications were "in process". From May 2021 we were not getting any responses to emails so I sent a letter by Recommende and then last week two letter arrives stating "You have applied for a residence permit using the application dedicated to BREXIT. I inform you that your request No. XXXX made to the sub-prefecture of Beziers, was the subject of a classification without follow-up. Consequently, I invite you to make an appointment with the Hérault prefecture in order to submit a new residence permit." We have made the appointment but other than pointing us to the website we have had no guidance of what to take with us. I have emailed and asked but they take a while to respond.


----------



## Poloss

Herault Resident said:


> _"You have applied for a residence permit using the application dedicated to BREXIT. I inform you that your request No. XXXX made to the sub-prefecture of Beziers, was the subject of a classification without follow-up." _



Apparently they didn't give you the reason for that.


Herault Resident said:


> Consequently, I invite you to make an appointment with the Hérault prefecture in order to submit a new residence permit." We have made the appointment but other than pointing us to the website we have had no guidance of what to take with us. I have emailed and asked but they take a while to respond.


The appointment will give you the opportunity to find out why your initial application was rejected = "classifié sans suite"

If you are both sure to qualify for the initial requirements for the WA resident card
then I can't imagine any reason for the préfecture not accepting your demand.






Saisine des services de l'État - Contacts-démarches - Démarches - Online residence permit application procedure for British nationals and their family members residing in France or coming to settle in France before 31 December 2020 - Saisine en ligne







contacts-demarches.interieur.gouv.fr




This govt webpage stipulates that the deadline for WA resident card applications online is closed since October 4, 2021. Only follow-up documents can be sent.

Right down on the bottom of the webpage English language version you can read this:
_In case of difficulty in your procedures, you can consult our frequently asked questions or write to [email protected]. _


----------



## Herault Resident

Poloss said:


> Apparently they didn't give you the reason for that.
> 
> The appointment will give you the opportunity to find out why your initial application was rejected = "classifié sans suite"
> 
> If you are both sure to qualify for the initial requirements for the WA resident card
> then I can't imagine any reason for the préfecture not accepting your demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saisine des services de l'État - Contacts-démarches - Démarches - Online residence permit application procedure for British nationals and their family members residing in France or coming to settle in France before 31 December 2020 - Saisine en ligne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contacts-demarches.interieur.gouv.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This govt webpage stipulates that the deadline for WA resident card applications online is closed since October 4, 2021. Only follow-up documents can be sent.
> 
> Right down on the bottom of the webpage English language version you can read this:
> _In case of difficulty in your procedures, you can consult our frequently asked questions or write to [email protected]. _


Thank you for all of your help


----------



## Herault Resident

I have been asked to provide the Prefecture with a "sworn statement of non-polygamy, in France if you are married and are a national of a country that allows it" Can anyone help me with what this means and what I have to do/


----------



## bhamham

Herault Resident said:


> I have been asked to provide the Prefecture with a "sworn statement of non-polygamy, in France if you are married and are a national of a country that allows it" Can anyone help me with what this means and what I have to do/


Something like this?


----------



## Herault Resident

bhamham said:


> Something like this?


Thank you very much


----------



## dpdapper

If you’re from the US as your profile indicates, you don’t need it. Last time I checked, polygamy is frowned on there, even in Utah.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not sure where you're seeing the OP's "profile" - but there doesn't seem to be anything to indicate that s/he is "from the US." In any event, it's not where you're "from" but rather what nationality (singular or plural) you hold. Draft up a sworn statement of non-polygamy and take it with you (or submit it with your application) and if they ask for it, fine. If they don't it has only cost you a piece of paper and however long it takes to copy out the text and sign the thing.


----------



## Herault Resident

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure where you're seeing the OP's "profile" - but there doesn't seem to be anything to indicate that s/he is "from the US." In any event, it's not where you're "from" but rather what nationality (singular or plural) you hold. Draft up a sworn statement of non-polygamy and take it with you (or submit it with your application) and if they ask for it, fine. If they don't it has only cost you a piece of paper and however long it takes to copy out the text and sign the thing.


Thank you very much.


----------



## dpdapper

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure where you're seeing the OP's "profile" - but there doesn't seem to be anything to indicate that s/he is "from the US." In any event, it's not where you're "from" but rather what nationality (singular or plural) you hold. Draft up a sworn statement of non-polygamy and take it with you (or submit it with your application) and if they ask for it, fine. If they don't it has only cost you a piece of paper and however long it takes to copy out the text and sign the thing.





Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure where you're seeing the OP's "profile" - but there doesn't seem to be anything to indicate that s/he is "from the US." In any event, it's not where you're "from" but rather what nationality (singular or plural) you hold. Draft up a sworn statement of non-polygamy and take it with you (or submit it with your application) and if they ask for it, fine. If they don't it has only cost you a piece of paper and however long it takes to copy out the text and sign the thing.


Bev, you’re right. I was looking at bhamham’s profile, not the OP’s.


----------



## Poloss

The OP declares having applied for a resident card under the brexit WA agreement.
So she/he is a British citizen (maybe with a dual nationality?)

Countries permitting polgamy on the map below from:


https://www.tuxboard.com/polygamie-pays-autorisent-pratique/


----------



## Bevdeforges

If the prefecture has asked the OP to provide a sworn statement of non-polygamy, regardless of the OPs nationality, then it takes only a few minutes to write one up (using the model that has been provided up thread) and take it with them to the prefecture. If the person they are dealing with asks for it, then they have it. If not, then obviously whoever initially requested it was "mistaken" (which does happen sometimes).


----------

